
Finkel report could lift solar, wind costs in Australia - xbmcuser
http://www.theaustralian.com.au/business/mining-energy/finkel-report-could-lift-solar-wind-costs/news-story/5ee318515ca72de5c060e84ea9839eac
======
tony-allan
Paywall

